# Thiago Silva Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What do you think? Anyone feel like rocking it?


----------



## Wiggy (Dec 1, 2009)

Sweet mate, well done!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice work as usual, not a fan of the picture though tbh. His face looks kinda weird.


----------

